# Iceman' s 2022 Lawn Journal TTTF



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

New member. I'm located in Central NC (just south of Raleigh). We bought our house in December 2010. I spent the next 7 years neglecting, scalping, and doing everything wrong that you could possibly do to a lawn. In the fall of 2017 I discovered the various folks on YouTube (LCN, Grassdaddy, etc.) and this forum. Since then I have tried to soak up all the information and formulate a plan for my renovation project. I have an 8K sqft lawn. I have spent most of the winter, spring, and summer trying to get my spraying technique dialed in and learning where to drag my hoses/orbit sprinkler heads. This is where my lawn was in the spring.











Lots of clover, everything else, and dormant centipede. I blanket sprayed blindside in April to get rid of the broadleaf weeds and determine what types of grasses were in the yard. What I found was some centipede, lots of Poa A, and BERMUDA. Since the heat showed up so has the crab and carpet grass.
Here is where I'm at today.











So here is my plan:

July 7 - Raise tree canopies (Done)
July 10 - Spray Glyphosate entire yard (Done)
Water Water Water Water and Scalp
July 28- 2nd round glyphosate 
More water/Scalp lower
Aug 11 - 3rd round glyphosate 
More water and Scalp if needed 
Aug 25 - Power rake to remove areas of moss, aerate heavily, drag to level/fill low spots, lime, fertilize per soil savvy recommendations. (Now before I get beat up too badly I had a test done by a lab in the spring. My ph was 5.6. Great for centipede, moss, and salad. Not TTTF. My plan is 10 lbs per 1K of lime and retest in the spring.)
Sep 1 - Slit seed 4 lbs per 1K and broadcast 4lbs per 1K ( Seed Superstore SS102 Shade blend Valkyrie, Rowdy, Firecracker LS.)
Peat Moss
Tenacity 
Turbo tack tackifier

After all of this rambling my question is when should I fertilize the new grass. I'm thinking half doses of Milo after ther first cut through the fall. Any critiques and recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Side note: Since it's in the photo. I cancelled my mosquito spray service and started spraying Bifen. Trying to become a complete DIY'er


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like you've done your homework. I would do the lime now and not at seed down. I would do half rate milo at seed down. And then another half after the first cut.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks g-man. I received my results from soil savvy this morning.



Im assuming that the app of milo I put down on 6/10 skewed the results. Should I just put down the half rate of milo at seed down.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

In your order of events are you putting peat moss down and then the tenacity. Or is that just out of order by accident.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Out of order by accident (Rookie). My plan is tenacity first


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Iceman, sorry I dont know how to analyze Soil Savvy reports. Their method/values are a mystery. I would just try to follow their recommendations in the top right corner. Or you could test with a  soil lab .


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks. I think I'll go with the 0-0-60 now and half rate milo at seed down. Looks like I could use some K. Took your advice and put down the lime this afternoon


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Scored 5 bales of peat moss for $10 today. Adding it to the stockpile. :thumbup: Starting to see some brown on everything except the Bermuda.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

1st round of glyphosate doing its thing. Should have invested in the marking dye.






Today I mowed, put down some more lime, and sprayed the areas I missed. I am having a hard time trying to find potash. I am pretty deficient in K. (See soil test above) I know they make a liquid 0-0-29, but considering everything is dying I'm not sure that will work. Most seem to be foliar uptake. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SOP(0-0-50) could be hard to find. MOP (0-0-60) should be easy to find at any farm coop. Google search for feed store, coop, agricultural stores, turf. MOP is not ideal, but sometimes we have to compromise.

I would invest in the dye if you are going to use liquid tenacity.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks again @g-man . Yeah the marking dye is on the way and I just scored the SOP from a local farm supply.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Put down half of the potash this afternoon and saved the other half to put down a week or two before I seed.


----------



## Mdos (Jul 17, 2018)

Iceman what rate did you just put down your potash? I just got some.. my soil savey test looked very similar to yours.. I just got a 50# bag of 0-0-62 and and looking to throw her down in the next week.. soil savey said 9lbs per k but with the feedback from the users here I am doubtful about their recommendations.. definitely going to have a different soil test done next spring


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do not apply 9lb. Im assuming they mean 9lb for the entire year, but I dont know.

The recommendation for potassium (K2SO4) is 1lb/ksqft per rolling month. The product you have (MOP) is 62% K2SO4 by weight. 1/(.62) = 1.61lb Therefore you will need to apply 1.61lb of the MOP per ksqft per rolling month.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

@Mdos I put down 0-0-50 SOP. I put down 40lbs over 8K

@g-man what issue have I created for myself?


----------



## Mdos (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @g-man


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Iceman, since you are in a Reno, I would try to move that sop deeper into the soil. Aerate and water.

Effects, this is one I have not researched too much. I think SOP could increase the pH of that layer of soil. This could cause chlorosis and Can/Mg not to be available. Again, this is just assumptions based on simple chemestry.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

@g-man Thanks. Considering my ph is 5.3 I could probably use all of the help I can get. I do plan to aerate heavily in the next couple of weeks and water is not an issue in NC right now. From what I've been reading I think I'm on the high end of suggested application rates at 5lbs per 1K so hopefully it will not create an issue.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Raked the yard today to remove the dead grass and expose the soil. Lots of weeds germinating with all of the rain that we have had in NC. While I was raking I uncovered a pile of concrete about 2" below the surface and dug it out. Going to apply the 3rd app of glyphosate in the morning.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Seed went down 9/2. Couple of takeaways: M-Binder seems to be working. 
Tenacity seems to be working.
The lawn roller is no joke :shock:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Germination 3.5 days


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Day 6 Pretty impressed with the SS102 Shade Blend from Seed Superstore


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Almost 3 weeks since I seeded. Some areas look pretty good others not so much thanks to Florence. My plan is to mow and reseed this weekend. My second Tenacity app will be next weekend which is great because the first app seems to be wearing off.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Put down more seed in the thin spots/washouts last weekend along with some Lesco starter fert (1 lb per 1K). Going to hold off on the 2nd Tenacity app until Oct 23.
Here is where I'm at 1 month after the reno. A few areas have posed a real challenge.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

After 2 hurricanes, grey leaf spot, and 160 lbs of seed this is where I'm at. Oh and the town ran the leaf pickup truck through my yard. I'm OK with it considering all that. Going to promote what I have and try again next fall. Weather in NC is going to be in the 60's and 70's for the next week or so. Put down Prodiamine yesterday . Today RGS and Humic 12 @ 3 oz per 1K. I have some Poa A that I'm going to try Tenacity at the 2 oz rate and quite a bit of moss that is going to get ferrous sulfate. Let's see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks great!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Since February I have put down a full rate of Prodiamine, 1.5 lbs N, RGS, Air 8, Humic 12, Ferrous Sulfate, and a blanket app of Speedzone. I also turned an overgrown boxwood in front of my shop into a bonsai tree. My wife was not pleased. :lol:. Pretty happy with the results considering where I started from. Dealing with lots of Poa A from no fall pre M, something that I am pretty sure is broomsedge looking at the seedhead, and some mystery grassy weed. Going to run 0-0-2 Microgreen, Azoxy, Propiconazale, and T-Methyl through the summer and see what happens. I plan on doing a soil test sometime before overseeding in the fall and making corrections as needed. Lawn care is definitely a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Put out 2 lbs per 1K of SOP this morning. Also threw down a 1/2 rate of milo because why not


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Really surprised with how much it has thickened up this spring. Lots of thin spots, but better than I expected. Mowing grass is much more enjoyable than mowing weeds


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking marvelous :thumbup:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks @Powhatan


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Great work here! Perseverance!

I noticed you mention testing via Soil Saavy. Never used it myself. I use my local extension office in MA, UMass. I would encourage you to explore using your local extension office because:

1. It's cheaper - I checked yours out and it's only $4 per sample!!! https://chatham.ces.ncsu.edu/soil-testing-for-lawns-and-gardens/

2. Recommendations are more tuned to the expected conditions in your state.

3. Soil Saavy does not report CEC and your extension MAY test and report it. Mine does and it's useful for me


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you. Absolutely. That is the plan sometime before fall overseeding. :thumbup:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

I started noticing some leaf spot showing up and had to spray the Azoxy sooner than expected. It took out one spot that was struggling anyways, but it seems to be recovering. I plan to follow up with propiconizale in 28 days. Also bought a couple of new sprinklers to help get this Fescue through the NC summer. Going to put out Grubex this weekend and spray Talstar P.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Fescue is holding up to the 90 degree temps we have had so far. First app of Azoxy seems to have suppressed the fungus creeping in and it seems to be recovering. I just realized I have something going on with my red tips. I'm due for my 2nd fungicide app this week (propiconizale). I guess I will spray these down also? Did a little edging to some beds, but I still have a lot to do. The fun never stops.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Here's a link to what seems to be happening to your photonia: https://www.uaex.edu/publications/pdf/FSA-6112.pdf. You might have better luck with daconil (chlorothalonil) than propoconizole.

Propoconizole isn't as good with leaf-spot if that's what you have in the lawn FWIW: http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf

The color in the lawn looks awesome!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks @samjonester. I think for my 2nd fungicide app I'm going to put down T-methyl (Clearys 3336). For my 3rd app I might mix PPZ & Azoxy at the half rates. The propiconizale seemed to be rough on the lawn when I put it down last fall at the full rate.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Put down Air 8, Humic 12, RGS, and Microgreene this past weekend. Running about a week behind on my 3rd fungicide app. Going to go out with PPZ and Azoxy at the half rates. Fescue is still holding strong in the NC heat and humidity.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Things are still looking good as far as I can tell. What is your HOC?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

@social port I have a toro super recycler and I keep it on the highest setting which is 4"


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Should have gotten that third fungicide app down sooner and avoided the urge to "thrower down" with the bio stimulant pack last weekend. Starting to see more fungus (looks like leaf spot?) throughout the lawn. Put down Azoxy 2C @ .60 per 1K mixed with PPZ @ .5 oz per 1K today. Also spiked in Talstar P @ 1 oz per 1K. Fungus isn't wiping out the lawn by any means, but glad I got the fungicides down. High humidity and 90's on the way this week.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Lawn is taking a beating from the heat and moles. I caught 11 last fall. Hopefully I can keep that streak going. I haven't put down fertilizer since April and I am ready for cooler weather. I did receive my soil test results back. Planning to go out with Urea and SOP for samples 1-3. I will put down 10-10-10 for sample 4 and lime where recommended. Anyone have any thoughts on how to interpret CEC, Mn, Zn, etc. What is ideal?


----------



## PhilNC (Jul 24, 2019)

OP I wish you'd come back and update this! I'm in Greensboro about to renovate with SS1002...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

@PhilNC Here is where the lawn is at after August. 


As you can see the heat has taken its toll. It's mostly my fault as I didn't keep up with the irrigation. Getting ready to bring down the height of cut and overseed with GCI TTTF after Dorian gets out of here. The SS1002 did well, but with the money i spent on my reno last year I am trying to keep my costs down.


----------



## PhilNC (Jul 24, 2019)

That really didn't do too bad. It's still a good-looking yard. Good luck this fall.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Over seeded this past weekend with GCI TTTF. Power raked the lawn to try and remove some of the dead grass from ignoring the lawn during the 2 hottest months of the summer. Decided not to aerate in order to hopefully prevent pulling weed seeds to the surface. I did put down Air 8, RGS, Humic 12, and 9-0-1 Greene Start. Planning to go out with Carbon X at a 1/2 lb N per 1 K every two weeks after the 2nd mow. I know the Propiconizale label states that an application can be beneficial for seedlings at the 2-3 leaf stage. I'm wondering if I can apply this weekend which would be one week after seeding. Worried about fungus after battling grey leaf spot in my renovation last year. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Been awhile since I posted. Here is where I am at In the spring of 2020. Put down 2 rounds of prodiamine, fed with Carbon X, and GCF bio-stimulant pack. I have put down 1 lb of 0-0-50 per 1K since I am deficient. Dealing with lots of Poa A, but that is to be expected with no fall Pre-M. Working on edging beds right now. Hope everyone is faring well.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, that's really dark green! The contrast with the pine straw really makes the yard pop (and the red flowering shrubs-Azaleas?).


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

@Chris LI Yes sir they are azaleas. I pruned them way to late last year so not as many blooms this year.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Iceman said:


>


Those bed edges and thick grass got me like


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks @kds Going to get back on the beds tomorrow. Got to get it finished. It's a pain in the butt.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Had a productive Saturday. Went out with X-Green for the last fert app until fall. Also put down 3 oz per 1K of the bio-stim pack, Grubex, and the first round of fungicide (Azoxy/PPZ). Plan on running 0-0-50 and Microgreene from here until the fall. We'll see how it holds up. Also planted some dahlias and put some mulch in next to the house.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Put down the May app of the bio-stim pack. 3 oz per 1K of RGS, Humic 12, and Air8. 6 oz per 1K of Microgreene. 2nd round of Azoxy/PPZ. Switching to T-Methyl in June. Definitely have fungus creeping in. Dahlias are starting to come up along with what looks like a rogue cucumber. Not sure where that came from.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

June app of the bio-stimulant pack went down this past weekend along with T-Methyl and bifenthrin. Cool wet spring has helped. Let's see how we make it through July and August. Good news is all of the Poa A is crispy.


----------



## Decaturite (Jan 30, 2019)

How has your turf fared since June? I'm in the same boat, looking to get TTTF to survive a summer in the south.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

@Decaturite Here is where I'm at after July.











I'm pretty happy with how it's holding up. Temps in July were 95+ with consistent heat indexes of 105. My last nitrogen app was late April. I've ran fungicides and Next Products since. I did put down hydretain and one app of D-Thatch also. I mowed once in July. Fortunately we have had plenty of rain.


----------



## Decaturite (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks. Looks pretty darn good for this time of year.!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

Haven't posted in awhile. Here's where I'm at after 4 seasons.


----------



## patti007 (4 mo ago)

Iceman, I wanted to thank you for all the details you included in your journal. I am located in Raleigh so what worked for you should work for me if I end up with the same fungus ect that you had. I also liked seeing how it would look great then not so great and you'd do this and that and pretty soon it'd look darn good again and you'd do some other things and it'd look great again. Helps to get my expectations in order.

We seeded the first time 10/2021 and it looked great until of course it didn't. We walked on it frozen and then we had a patio and fire pit built and the hardscapers of course had to haul everything over it and walk all over it and cut rock all over it and then we had our daughter's wedding shower and 60 people walked and played yard games all over it and then it got white patch from being watered after work and staying wet all night. It never had a chance to recover in the spring and even though NC Ext says "Infestations of white patch are rarely severe enough to warrant fungicide applications", it of course finished it off. We had used Scotts Southern Blend seed anyway. This time though, after many "conversations", much consternation and complaining that we had to do all that work again, plus this time we had to power rake, aerate and de-thatch out the dead grass at least we didn't have to kill it because we had already done that, I ordered Stover's New Millennia TTTF Platinum Blend. Had some spotty germination (if you looked really hard) 5 DAS, then had Tropical Storm Ian with wide spread germination 9-10 DAS.

One of my biggest areas of indecision relates to the timing of putting down amendments. According to NC Ext soil test results we are acidic & low on P&K as you were but also needed Lime & Nitrogen. The results came back too close to seeding to put it all down before. We did get some fast Liquid lime down to try and raise the PH but need to get the rest down on the seedlings. So I'm going to follow your timing to a degree to get that done.

I also wanted to say you are right when you say 1) Lawncare is definitely a marathon and not a sprint and
2) The fun never ends.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------

